# 93 Altima - Drive Belt Torque Specs?



## JamelG (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi, just wondering if anyone might know off hand, or know somewhere on the net where some specifications are posted for the drive belt system.

I'm a newbie so try not to put some advanced crap, but basically I have a torque wrench, and want to tighten my belt the thing is squeeking!

I know to tighten only the idler pulley socket, so if anyone could tell me how much torque lbs it takes, that would be great.

Thanks for any and all help!
JamelG~


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont think theres a torque. you tighten it down till you get about a 1/4 inch or so of belt deflection. its not good to overtighten the belts though since it puts stress on the spinning parts of the system. you could do it this way though - tighten the belts down and if they squeal, tighten them a bit more. 
you can download the manual for it though and check for yourself but im pretty sure - there isnt a torque. 
http://phatg20.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=69


----------



## JamelG (Aug 3, 2006)

I guess that does make sense, since even in the book I bought, haynes, it doesn't have any torque specs on it or anything either...

But i don't quite understand jack about what haynes manuals say to do and explanations/diagrams etc jeez...

And i just have to say... wow thanks for that link, but uhm t here isn't one for 93 just 94? I guess it's the same 93-97 anyway right?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the engine for the altima stayed the same from 93-01. some of the external things changed just a bit but for the most part, its exactly the same engine. i happen to have an 01 engine with an 00 tranny in my 94.


----------

